# Neopar Vaccine



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Has anyone heard of the puppy vaccine called 'Neopar'? From what I understand it is a Parvo vaccine that can be given as early as 3 weeks (and then again at 8 weeks). It is used in areas where there are a lot of Parvo cases (like in the state of Texas). 

It might not be a new vaccine, but I've never heard of it before. I'm curious if anybody has any experiance with this vaccine.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Puppy!!!!!!!! I cant wait, I cant wait!

Oh, pardon me. I'm just so excited for you! :blush:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Puppy!!!!!!!! I cant wait, I cant wait!
> 
> Oh, pardon me. I'm just so excited for you! :blush:


You-so-crazy!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, my fiance's Aussie breeder highly recommended it. She uses it for her puppies.

She also mentioned it covers some additional strains of parvo.

I asked my vet for it for our Aussie puppy but he didn't carry it and had not heard of it.




Lilie said:


> Has anyone heard of the puppy vaccine called 'Neopar'? From what I understand it is a Parvo vaccine that can be given as early as 3 weeks (and then again at 8 weeks). It is used in areas where there are a lot of Parvo cases (like in the state of Texas).
> 
> It might not be a new vaccine, but I've never heard of it before. I'm curious if anybody has any experiance with this vaccine.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Yes, my fiance's Aussie breeder highly recommended it.
> 
> She also mentioned it covers some additional strains of parvo.
> 
> I asked my vet for it for our Aussie puppy but he didn't carry it and had not heard of it.


Are you in the Texas area?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nope, southeast.

The breeder I mentioned her sister is in TX though. She had her dogs UTD vaccinated (NOT with neopar) and still had an outbreak of parvo which is how she learned about neopar being better.....






Lilie said:


> Are you in the Texas area?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Nope, southeast.
> 
> The breeder I mentioned her sister is in TX though. She had her dogs UTD vaccinated (NOT with neopar) and still had an outbreak of parvo which is how she learned about neopar being better.....


Thanks! I can't decide if there is a new strain here (in Texas) or if there are just a lot of cases of Parvo. I've been hearing of great results with the Neopar.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You could contact Texas A/M and see what kind of research they have done on it? Or the shelter medicine center at I think it is UC Davis, but I am not sure.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Lilie said:


> Has anyone heard of the puppy vaccine called 'Neopar'? From what I understand it is a Parvo vaccine that can be given as early as 3 weeks (and then again at 8 weeks). It is used in areas where there are a lot of Parvo cases (like in the state of Texas).
> 
> It might not be a new vaccine, but I've never heard of it before. I'm curious if anybody has any experiance with this vaccine.


I don't get the part about giving it at 3 weeks. I have heard there are some new strains of Parvo in the past few years so a new vaccine that covers the new strains is great but how would this vaccine be any different than any other vaccine with regard to recommended age of the puppies? I don't see the point in even giving a vaccine at 6 weeks if the puppies have not been weaned unnaturally early? Wouldn't the maternal antibodies still have the same effect as on any other vaccine?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm thinking if vaccinated dogs are being infected it sounds like a new strain.

I think for the next yearly boosters I'm going to talk to the vet some more about neopar. 



Lilie said:


> Thanks! I can't decide if there is a new strain here (in Texas) or if there are just a lot of cases of Parvo. I've been hearing of great results with the Neopar.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Clyde said:


> I don't get the part about giving it at 3 weeks. I have heard there are some new strains of Parvo in the past few years so a new vaccine that covers the new strains is great but how would this vaccine be any different than any other vaccine with regard to recommended age of the puppies? I don't see the point in even giving a vaccine at 6 weeks if the puppies have not been weaned unnaturally early? Wouldn't the maternal antibodies still have the same effect as on any other vaccine?


 
I think that is where the question lies. I have a call into my vet to get some information from her. Also - I have a co-worker who just bought at GSD puppy. She is taking him in today for his well puppy check. She is going to ask her vet as well regarding the Neopar. Her breeder didn't give the vaccine. Hope to find out more today.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Neopar can be given as early as 3 weeks - it does not have to be given at that age. Several breeders are experiencing Parvo out breaks with pups that were vaccinated at 6 weeks or later. If a breeder has had Parvo in the past, Neopar offers an option for earlier vaccination.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Doc!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'd love to learn more about this thing as well. I'd never heard of the Neopar until very recently when another breeder I was visiting mentioned that she'd started using it, but she really didn't know much about it.

We've always just done distemper/parvo at 8, 12, 16 weeks. Never had a case of parvo. Never want to. And the talk of new strains is concerning.

For those using it, or who know others who use it, what vaccination protocol are you following then? Neopar for the first parvo shot early (3 or 5 or 6 weeks or whatever) then Neopar again for the rest of the puppy shots? Or Neopar early, then a regular combo vaccine with distemper for the standard puppy shots? 

If the Neopar really does cover additional strains that the common parvo vaccines don't, that would be good reason to use it for the rest of the puppy shots. Only problem there is that while different parvo vaccines can be purchased separately, I'm not aware of any company that makes a distemper only vaccine. Distemper seems to always be packaged in combo shots with other things, including parvo.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My co-worker just returned from her clinic. Her vet stated from what he understood there is a new strain of Parvo. Many infected dogs were sent to Texas A/M and they found a new European strain of Parvo. Because it's new, the old parvo tests do not hit positive for it. 

However, not all vets offer it yet. Mostly vets in Texas as that is where the outbreak has come from. 

Her vet warns that Neopar isn't a magic drug and there should still be caution taken with puppies until they receive all of their scheduled shots. 

Disclaimer: This is is third party information. My co-worker's vet told her, and she told me.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Doc said:


> Neopar can be given as early as 3 weeks - it does not have to be given at that age. Several breeders are experiencing Parvo out breaks with pups that were vaccinated at 6 weeks or later. If a breeder has had Parvo in the past, Neopar offers an option for earlier vaccination.




The puppies were vaccinated at 6 weeks but at what age did they come down with Parvo? It would be pretty devastating to have the puppies come down with Parvo while at the breeders so much contamination to be concerned about with future litters. I think I would be more concerned with keeping future litters isolated from any areas the parvo puppies had been in contact with than taking a chance that earlier vaccinations will take.

My friends puppy is just recovering from Parvo the puppy was a little older when she got her. I think about 12 weeks and she thought the puppy had got its puppy shots up to the 12 week ones. It turns out the puppy had had shots at 6 weeks and 9 weeks I think. In this case I think the problem was that the shots were given to early. Isn't that the reason the 12 week shots are recommended because often the earlier shots don't "take" due to the maternal antibodies? 

I know for puppy classes in my area it is common to accept puppies after a 12 week shots but not earlier.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Nope, southeast.
> 
> The breeder I mentioned her sister is in TX though. She had her dogs UTD vaccinated (NOT with neopar) and still had an outbreak of parvo which is how she learned about neopar being better.....


What age of dogs were affected? Adults also?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I *think* some were adults...I will e.mail our Aussie breeder and ask...I'll let you know what she says.






Clyde said:


> What age of dogs were affected? Adults also?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Clyde said:


> The puppies were vaccinated at 6 weeks but at what age did they come down with Parvo? It would be pretty devastating to have the puppies come down with Parvo while at the breeders so much contamination to be concerned about with future litters. I think I would be more concerned with keeping future litters isolated from any areas the parvo puppies had been in contact with than taking a chance that earlier vaccinations will take.


That's what I am wondering too. 

I know there are parvo outbreaks all the time in shelters because it just keeps going around and around. 

I had not heard of it "starting" somewhere. Yikes. Always more to be parvonoid about. 

Canine: Parvovirus (CPV) | UC Davis Koret Shelter Medicine Program

Baker Institute : Animal Health : Canine Parvovirus

How Parvo Infection Happens

I am googling and trying to find information on a new strain beyond the one that was discussed in 2008? (http://www.petconnection.com/blog/2008/02/08/parvo/ and http://www.avma.org/animal_health/canine_parvovirus_faq.asp) Well, I am seeing stuff on "F," but not anything that seems legit? 

Would love to see some research on this Neopar beyond what the company is marketing and selling.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Update:

I got a letter back from our Aussie breeder. Her sister is in Texas.

She wrote that her sister's dogs were young when they contracted parvo, between 4 and 6 months old. They DID have their full series of shots completed. This was the first time any of her dogs have had parvo.

The odd thing is she lives out in the country, no close neighbors and not a lot of vistors.

They think a coyote or skunk may have been a carrier.

Our Aussie breeder gives the first neopar shot at 6 weeks.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Update:
> 
> I got a letter back from our Aussie breeder. Her sister is in Texas.
> 
> ...


Interesting I think if it was picked up from a different animal the chance that it is a different strain would be more likely. 


When I volunteered in wildlife rescue we vaccinated the orphan racoons with the same Parvo/Distemper that was designed for dogs because it was all we had but I am sure that it was not as effective in the raccoons as it is for dogs since the strains are probably different. 

Also does anyone know why they say certain breeds are more prone to coming down with Parvo as older puppies even after they have had all their shots. I have heard this about Rotties and Dobermans and I am sure there are a few other breeds as well.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Neopar has been around for along time. The only time I used it was on a 5 1/2 month old GSD when we were going to attend shows and had heard of some parvo around the area. This girl had never had a reaction to any vaccine gave her the vaccine on that Friday by Sunday she was lethargic and by Tuesday she had AIHA (auto immune hemalytic anemia) . Spent the next six months keeping her alive.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would never ever ever want to purchase a puppy that was vaccinated at 3 weeks.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

LisaT said:


> I would never ever ever want to purchase a puppy that was vaccinated at 3 weeks.


Ditto!!


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

There are many parvo mimickers out there, unfortunately. Coccidia can become very severe and can be mistaken for parvo. Camphylobacter, as well. 

Parvo or is it Campylobacter?

I don't vaccinate. I instead concentrate on keeping them as strong as possible, so regardless of what they encounter, they have optimum chances to overcome. 

There are other MLVs for parvo that I would use before Neopar, if someone put a gun to my head (no, maybe if they put a gun to my dog's head, LOL!) and made me vaccinate.


----------



## BreedersVet (Jun 6, 2013)

Canine Parvo...
I ran across these post talking about Parvo and as I was reading found you all had a lot of questions regarding Canine Parvo. I hope what I provide will be helpful and informative and if there are anymore question I will do my best to answer them.
Know that NeoPar is a great vaccine, in fact, it is the only vaccine for Parvo that I recommend. Parvo is becoming more of a problem due to dog rescues popping up all over the country. We have found they are a hot bed for Parvo and many other problems, due to vet practices that lack fortitude and the use of inferior vaccines and other products.
NeoPar is the only vaccine that provides protection against all know strains of Parvo. As far as new strains, there has been one new mutated strain that has been recognized. Now, I will say this, but please make sure you read the whole post to understand. Currently all the vaccines on the market cover the new strain and recognize it. The problem with this is that not all vaccines are created equal. We have tested these vaccines and all though they are able to recognize the mutated strain, they will not be strong enough for your pups to gain immunity from the virus through the vaccine. I know that probably does not make sense, but watch this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKitt_QAxBg
_(video replaced after review)_. 
Very scary right? The truth is that just because you use a vaccine, does not mean any puppy may be immune from any virus for that matter. In fact if you choose to use the common vaccine choices, your puppies may even become weaker by the time you sell them. I know some of you must think I am crazy, but trust me, if everyone would use Neopar there would be very few cases of Parvo. Someone wrote that they knew some breeders, ie dobes and rots were more susceptible to Parvo. That is very true and to be honest Science has never figured out why. As far as making a puppy weaker with common vaccine that is very easily explained. All puppies are born and get maternal antibodies from their mother. Now not all puppies are created equal so some will have more than others. The problem with protecting them with vaccines is that you must have a maternal antibody override to provide protection. Now by most if not all manufactured vaccines, this override can not happen till the 4 to 5 shot of vaccine for that puppy. That means if you vaccinate a puppy by vet standards ie 6-8-10-12-14 weeks of age that puppy is not protected till 14 weeks. Most breeders sell puppies between 8/10 weeks of age. Meaning that the only thing they have accomplished is to have weakened that puppy in maternal antibodies and provide no maternal antibody override. NeoPar is the only vaccine available that provides this maternal antibody over ride and produces the protection of Adult Antibodies not only with the first shot but starts the immunity protection with the second. So by 8 weeks this puppy is ready for any environment. This is the key for producing not only a healthy puppy, but to protect that puppy. The final question that I always get is why do vets not use NeoPar? Neopar was specifically produced for dog breeders, for exactly the reason stated above and that is simply protection at the sale. Vets usually see older pups, ie 12 weeks or older. By that time if they have survived their maternal antibody count is very low or does not exists, then the everyday vaccine will produce a reaction within the immune system and will start the reaction to actually build antibodies. But that is a problem for breeders. As breeders sell puppies at their weakest points ie 8/10 weeks of age. Breeders have very controlled environments, meaning that they have very clean and controlled facilities, but then when they go to sell the pup the pup is exposed to the real world and can very easily get bombarded by every virus know to man. Today with the advent of old practices and so many new rescues popping up everywhere Parvo has become a huge problem all over the country. If you would like to get yourself protected and start a puppy program that will protect your puppies and get some really good advice just give me a call. We have the best practices on hand and they are all backed by science and come from the best minds in the our industry. ..._links removed_....... Hope this has helped. Please post if you have anymore questions, but its easier for me to run my mouth than type. Thank god for spell check, but I am sure my grammar is bad too!


----------

